# Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?



## The Driver (11. Juli 2005)

hallo,

konnte gestern "unserem" Aalspezi beim angeln über die schulter schauen. da haben mich so ein paar sachen stutzig gemacht: er ködert sehr kleine würmer an, die er so oft durchsticht dass ein kompaktes wurmknäuel am haken hängt. ich lass den kopf immer etwas länger hängen. er hatte kaum fehlbisse, ich oft.

und wenns gebissen hat, hat er die angel (sargbleimontage, gewässer: kleiner Fluss) erstmal seelenruhig stehen lassen und hat den aal solang beißen lassen bis er fast die angel reingezogen hat. ich nehm wenns geht beim 2. zupfer die angel in die rechte hand und die schnur zwischen zeigefiger und daumen, und geb dem beißenden aal so viel leine bis er richtig zieht und haue dann an.

ich weiß, alles geschmackssache, nur er fing mit seinen etwas groben methoden 7 aale und ich nur 2. und wenn ich seine ergebnisse so höre: letzte woche 11 in einer nacht davor 12. letztes jahr eine nacht waren es 36 (!).

ist das glück? oder ist es besser so "grob" auf aal mit viel wiederstand (angel nicht aufnehmen wenns beißt) zu fischen???

wan schlagt ihr an? was macht ihr wenns beißt? wie ködert ihr eure würmer an? welche hakengröße?


----------



## JanS (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

ich ziehe meine würmer immer mit ner ködernadel aufs vorfach  ... der länge nach ... das untere stück an der hackenspitze wird abgekniffen um nen bichen aroma frei zu setzen ... der aal bei uns zuppelt einmal kurz ... dann packt er wieder zu und die rute is krum ... hat den wurm aber noch nicht geschnappt ... beim 3. oder 4. mal zupacken setz ich dann nen anschlag ...


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Hallo The Driver ! 

also erstmal zum Köder:
Wenn die Aale im Sommer dann richtig loslegen zieh ich 2 Tauwürmer mit der Ködernadel auf... wichtig dabei ist: Dass man das Ende des Tauwurms sauber über den Haken zieht. 







im Frühjahr wenn die Burschen noch etwas vorsichtiger sind nehm ich einen halben Tauwurm:






Hier mal mein Aalangelzubehör, dass ich immer griffbereit auf den Deckel des Eimers lege:





So nun aber mal zum "aufstellen" der Ruten: 

Vorweg, wenn die Aale richtig in Stimmung sind ist es zumindest für die "Räuchergröße"  gar nicht mal so dumm eine sehr robuste Selbsthakmontage zu fischen. Rute steil aufstellen und Bremse zu! 

Ich hab mir dafür selber einen Rutenhalter zusammengeschweißt: 














Ich hab mal mit der Digicam ein kurzes Video aufgenommen um zu demonstrieren, was der Rutenhalter im Notfall hält:


P.S.
Die Aale, die diesen Namen auch verdient haben kann man so auch fangen ABER... die sind manchmal vorsichtiger und dann hat man mit deiner Methode.. also Rute aufnehmen.. Schnur in die Hand nehmen und warten bis er wieder zupft deutlich bessere Chancen die auch zu erwischen... 
Wenn man die Rute richtig steil aufstellt und die Bremse dazu noch zumacht wird man ab und zu immer wieder ganz vorsichtige Bisse bekommen... die Spezialisten bei uns sagen dann immer "Scheiss Weißfisch"... in Wirklichkeit sind das die richtigen Aale :q


----------



## Veit (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Ich war mit dieser "groben" Methode nur in sehr starker Strömung (Elbe) wirklich erfolgreich. An ruhigeren Stellen klappt das mit dem "Angel stehenlassen" meiner Erfahrung nach nicht gut. Von dem Wurmknäuel oder auch einem Knäuel aus kleinen Wurmstücken halte ich ebenfalls nix. Es stimmt zwar, dass man darauf weniger Fehlbisse hat, aber wir haben dafür darauf auch insgesamt viel weniger Bisse gehabt.
Also um konkret zu werden: Würmer per Ködernadel aufziehen. Zum Aalangeln nur die fettesten Würmer nehmen. Bei sehr kräftigen Bissen sofort anschlagen oder in sehr starker Strömung, ansonsten Rute in die Hand nehmen und mit den Fingern an der Schnur fühlen was passiert.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Zum Aalangeln an der Schwalm nehme ich auch immer viele kleine Würmer, die ich auf das Vorfach aufziehe. Auf den Haken kommen auch noch ein paar, prinzipell baumelt der aber relativ wurmlos unter meinem Wurmbündel oder wird davon fast bedeckt. Als Bissanzeiger benutze ich das Rörchen von einem Wattestäbchen welches mit Klebeband an meiner Angel befestigt ist, darin wird die Schnur bei offener Rolle fest eingehakt. Wenn der Aal die rausbekommt (dafür muss er dann schon richtig kräftig ziehen) nehme ich die Rute in die Hand und setze den Anhieb.

An unserem kleinen Bächlein (die Gilsa) bringt diese methode hingegen absolut keinen Fisch. Da sind die Aale sehr vorsichtig. Hier setze ich mich hin, nehme die Rute in die Hand und fühle an der Schnur. Beim kleinsten Zupfer setze ich sofort den Anhieb.


----------



## The Driver (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

aufziehen? hm. ehrlich gesagt ist mir das nachts zu viel fuddelei. außerdem: wenn der aal den wurm schnurseitig nimmt, bekommt ihr ihn nicht wenn ihr anschlagt, es sei denn ihr wartet ewig. bei uns sind die aale auch eher klein (40-60cm) die würden ewig brauchen um einen dicken ganzen kanadier tauwurm der länge nach zu inhalieren.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Täusch Dich da mal nicht. Wenn so ein Viech richtig zulangt geht das innerhalb von nem Bruchteil ner Sekunde.

Ich hatte schon Aale die sich meinen Köfi (fingerlanger Gründling) incl. 4/0er Haken innerhalb eines Sekundenbruchteils bis zum A.... reingezogen haben. Auf einmal hing die Rutenspitze auf der Wasseroberfläche und zum Vorschein kam ein 60er Spitzmaul. Weder vom KöFi noch vom Haken war etwas zu sehen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

ich ziehe den Wurm auch auf, oft schneide ich das untere Ende ab, so dass der Haken auch direkt am Wurmende ist (das abgeschnittene Ende duftet für Aale sehr verführerisch) ... anschlagen tue ich sobald ich den Aalbiss erkenne und habe damit noch keine Fehlbisse gehabt. |wavey:


----------



## Mr. Lepo (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Hoi,
ich ziehe beim Aalangeln immer nen halben Tauwurm auf. Damit sich der Wurm net über die Hakenspitze 
schiebt stecke ich noch ne Made davor. Beim abtauchen der Pose gibt's dann auch gleich den anhieb...... 
meistens mit Erfolg #6 |supergri 

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Aali-Barba (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo The Driver !
> 
> also erstmal zum Köder:
> Wenn die Aale im Sommer dann richtig loslegen zieh ich 2 Tauwürmer mit der Ködernadel auf... wichtig dabei ist: Dass man das Ende des Tauwurms sauber über den Haken zieht.


 
Man sieht es leider auf dem Bild ein wenig schlecht. Versteckst Du den Haken sozusagem im Wurm?

Mir hat man erklärt, den Wurm mit der Nadel aufzuziehen und sozusagen neben dem Haken den Kopf des Wurmes rum zappeln zu lassen. Dazu die Ködernadel in der Nähe des "Ringes" am Wurm einstechen und den Rest aufziehen. Dadurch ist dann später ein Großteil des Wurmes auf Haken und Schnur, der Rest zappelt verführerisch um den haken rum.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*



> Man sieht es leider auf dem Bild ein wenig schlecht. Versteckst Du den Haken sozusagem im Wurm?


Ja mach ich so 
Ich bilde mir ein, dass die Fische nicht mehr beissen wenn der Haken frei liegt.... 

Ja, das ist sicher keine Lehrbuchmeinung... aber ich machs halt so.. und über die Erfolge beim Aalangeln kann ich mich eigentlich nicht beschweren


----------



## Aali-Barba (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Also ist der Wurm bei Dir dann komplett über Schnur und haken gezogen und er endet an der Sitze des Hakens?


Was ist mit dem Ende des Wurm? Schneidest Du da was ab, damit er zusätzlich lockt?


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*



> Also ist der Wurm bei Dir dann komplett über Schnur und haken gezogen und er endet an der Sitze des Hakens?


Richtig... schau dir halt das Bild vom halben Tauwurm mal an - da siehst du dass der Wurm komplett über den Haken drübergeschoben wird. 



> Was ist mit dem Ende des Wurm? Schneidest Du da was ab, damit er zusätzlich lockt?


Nein. 
Bringt meiner Meinung nach nix. 

Aber Aalangeln ist eine Glaubenssache.. im Prinzip geht alles irgendwie.. da muss man seine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## Veit (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Das kleine Aale einen großen Wurm nicht schnell schlucken können, stimmt nicht. 
Ich habe schon "Hammerbisse" auf große Würmer gehabt, wo sofort Schnur vom Freilauf gezogen wurde und dann hin ein untermaßiger dran.


----------



## msdstefan (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Also ich angel mit 2er Karpfenhaken, auf die ich die Würmer spieße. Ich lass die ersten 2cm Kopf aus und spieß den Rest mehrfach auf, bis vom Wurm nichts mehr übrig ist. Das letzte Ende schieb ich bis über den Widerhaken, so dass dieser und die Hakenspitze zu sehen sind. Damit fang ich meine Aale, aber ich angel nur in stehendem Gewässer. Bisher hab ich dieses Jahr 54 Aale über 50cm und noch ca. 20 drunter gefangen, die weiterschwimmen. Fehlbisse gibt es so kaum. Dei Aale zuppeln zum Teil ne Weile rum, vor allem die kleinen. Wenn sie geschluckt haben ziehen sie ab. Wenn nicht schlag ich nach ca. 5min. an. Als Bissanzeiger verwend ich selbstgebaute Leuchtposen mit 6gr. Bleibeschwerung.


----------



## The Driver (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

so... hab mir, angeregt von euren posts, mal eine eigene taktik überlegt. hab gestern die dicksten tauwürmer die zu bekommen waren geholt und hab die in 2-3 stücke zerteilt. habe dann ein solches stück mit den fingern der länge nach auf den haken und das vorfach gezogen, so daß das abgerissene ende an der hakenspitze war. es war eine super aalnacht. um 21:00 als es noch hell war hatte ich den ersten "pfünder"! bis halb 1 hatte ich dann noch 3 weitere "pfünder" und 2 kleine karpfen und einen döbel.

fehlbisse hatte ich trotzdem genug, aber die aale die saßen hatten das wurmstück immer vehemment und schnell genommen.

aalangeln ohne fehlbisse ist wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht möglich. die fische müssen ja auch noch ne chance haben. außerdem bin ich der meinung, daß man oft den fehlbiss-aal später am abend dann doch noch fängt.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Na dann hat sichs doch gelohnt. #6

Kleiner Tip zum Aufziehen:
Stech den Wurm mit der Ködernadel der Länge nach durch und zieh ihn dann über die Vorfachschnur auf den Haken. Das geht einfacher als wenn Du den Wurm direkt über die Hakenspitze drauf fummelst.


----------



## petrikasus (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*



> Stech den Wurm mit der Ködernadel der Länge nach durch und zieh ihn dann über die Vorfachschnur auf den Haken. Das geht einfacher als wenn Du den Wurm direkt über die Hakenspitze drauf fummelst.


 
Hat auch den Vorteil, daß die Krabben den Wrum nicht so ganz leicht klauen können.


----------



## The Driver (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

krabben und krebse haben wir zum glück nicht in der schwalm! so ein paar edelkrebse würden dem fluß aber sicher gut stehen...


----------



## SchwalmAngler (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Edelkrebse und Muscheln gibt es in der Schwalm. Zumindest in Treysa und in Bischhausen. Sie kommen zwar nicht in Massen vor aber sie sind da.


----------



## Holger (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*



			
				petrikasus schrieb:
			
		

> Hat auch den Vorteil, daß die Krabben den Wrum nicht so ganz leicht klauen können.


 
Generell stimmt das schon. Nützt aber auch nix, wenn die Krabben die Mono überm Haken abschneiden.....


----------



## The Driver (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

@SchwalmAngler: Edelkrebse? Ich hab vor jahren mal ein exemplar bei kleinenenglis bei einer biologischen gewässeruntersuchung in der schwalm gefunden. dort gabs damals auch steinfliegen (!).
und am kraftwerk hab ich mal nen edelkrebs gefunden.

mal ne andere frage: gibts bei euch noch Zährten (Rußnasen) und Barben in der Schwalm?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Ich weiss das in Bischhausen Barben besetzt wurden. 

Bei dem Angeln in Singlis neulich hatte einer eine Barbe dran. Eine gute Barbestrecke soll angeblich das Stück unter der A49-Brücke sein (wurde uns (dem Jesberger Verein) ja vom Borkener Verein weggenommen :r).

Wie es mit Rußnasen aussieht weiss ich leider nicht. 

Letztes Jahr hatte ein Bekannter von mir in Bischhausen eine Nase beim Feedern an der Angel.


----------



## The Driver (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

direkt unter der autobahnbrücke fängt aber nicht das borkener wasser an (ich bin in singlis und borken mitglied), das borkener wasser fängt an der scharfen linkskurve an die der fluß ca. 300 m abwärts der brücke macht.

bei uns läuft der aal so richtig gut. und alles schöne wohlgenährte exemplare zwischen 300-500 gramm. ein bekannter hatte in einer nacht 24 (!) stück!!! wie in alten zeiten. leider haben fast alle dicke schwarze schwimmblasenwürmer. scheinen aber deswegen nicht beeinträchtigt zu sein.

barben kann man also doch kaufen und besetzen? kennst du eine bezugsquelle? noch wichtiger wäre die verlorenen laichplätze wieder herzustellen (Kiesbänke).


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Barben bekommst Du beim Rameil ( http://www.fischzucht-rameil.de/ )in Fritzlar. Für Barben zwischen 500 und 1500g nimmt er 5,30€/Kg.

Hatte bisher noch keinen Aal mit Schwimmblasenwürmern. Weder in Schwalmstadt Treysa, noch in unserem kleinen Bach.


----------



## The Driver (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

hab mir die page mal angeschaut. aber züchten wird der die barben doch nicht, höchstens sind das wildfänge die er weiterverkauft.

ich muß mal mit unserem gewässerwart reden. meiner meinung nach wäre ein barbenbesatz verbunden mit der schaffung von kiesbänken zum laichen an unserem gewässerabschnitt sehr angebracht. gleichzeitig könnte man äschen besetzen, die es früher noch bei uns grad in dem abschnitt unterhalb vom "loch" in singlis, in gombeth und in kleinenenglis (hier massenhaft) gab.

hab gehört dass du der gewässerwart vom jesberger verein bist. dann kennst du dich ja bestens in der materie aus. was denkst du darüber?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Offiziell bin ich in Jesberg Schriftführer. Inoffiziell aber Mädchen für alles. :q

Der Rameil hat nur Zuchtfische. Falls er sie nicht selber züchtet besorgt er die Fische über einen anderen Händler.

Das anlegen von Kiesbänken in der Schwalm dürfte so eine Sache sein. Durch die jählichen Hochwasser verändert die Schwalm ja mehrmals im Jahr ihre Struktur und da ist es fraglich ob von Hand angelegte Kiesbänke dann auch dort bleiben wo sie angelegt wurden.

Da meines Wissens aber ein Barbenbestand in der Borkener Region existiert, gehe ich mal davon aus, das schon eine entsprechende Bodenstruktur vorhanden ist und diese nicht noch extra angelegt werden muss. Ein verstärkter Besatz mit anschließender Kontrolle währe da wahrscheinlich sinnvoller. Evtl. sollte man vor einem Besatz auch erst einmal eine Bestandsaufnahme machen, sprich mit einem E-Kescher durchgehen. 

Bez. der Äschne denke ich mal trifft das gleiche zu. Wurden denn in den letzten Jahren Barben und Äschen besetzt oder wurde vielleicht überhaupt kein Besatz mehr gemacht?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Ach ja, hier noch ein interessanter Link zum Thema Fischbesatz:
http://www.munlv.nrw.de/sites/arbeitsbereiche/forsten/pdf/fischbesatz-leitlinie.pdf

Da hatte mich gestern der Gewässerwart des Olberöder Vereins Norbert Kniese (nkniese) drauf hingewiesen (vielen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle).


----------



## Schildifreak (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Von welcher Seite des Wurmes fädelt ihr den Wurm auf?Von der dicken Seite mit dem Ring oder von der dünneren Seite?
Welches Ende ist beweglicher?


----------



## Schildifreak (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Kann mir denn niemand helfen?


----------



## Schildifreak (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Versteht denn meine Frage niemand?

Ich will nur wissen an welchem Ende des Tauwurms ich mit meiner Ködernadel einstechen muss(am etwas dickeren Ende mit dem rosafarbenen Ring,der der Fortpflanzung dient,oder an dem etwas dünneren Ende);+

Welches Ende des Wurmes ist beweglicher,d.h. in welche Richtung bewegt er sich normalerweise?(das ist nämlich das Ende an dem meiner Meinung nach der Haken später sitzen sollte,weil es dann für den Aal natürlicher aussieht);+

Mfg Schildifreak :vik:


----------



## thymonst (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Am dünneren Ende ist besser und 6er Aal Haken die dünn und gebogen sind!!


----------



## Schildifreak (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Ist dieses Ende beweglicher,oder?
Ist dort der Kopf des Wurms?


----------



## Bass Assasin (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Der Kopf ist das dickste Ende,kurz vor dem Gürtel.Ich glaube nicht das es auf die beweglichkeit ankommt.Ich persönlich ziehe den Wurm Kopf voran aufs Vorfach.Der Kopf ist zäher als der Schwanz.Wenn es dir auf die Bewegung ankommt,lass den Schwanz einfach ein wenig überstehen.Der Wurm bewegt ja Hauptsächlich seinen Schwanz.Wenn du den Schwanz abkneifst und das Kopfteil und das Schwanzteil nebeneinander legst,windet sich nur das Schwanzteil.Ist ein natürlicher Reflex des Wurmes,wenn ihn mal ein Vogel gepackt hat kringelt sich das Schwanzteil und lenkt die Aufmerksamkeit des Vogels auf sich.Der Kopf des Wurmes kann sich dann schön verkriechen.


----------



## magic feeder (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*



Schildifreak schrieb:


> Versteht denn meine Frage niemand?
> 
> Ich will nur wissen an welchem Ende des Tauwurms ich mit meiner Ködernadel einstechen muss(am etwas dickeren Ende mit dem rosafarbenen Ring,der der Fortpflanzung dient,oder an dem etwas dünneren Ende);+
> 
> ...


 
lass den wurm doch mal laufen dann siehst du wo der kopf ist und auch welches ende beweglicher ist :q


----------



## Schildifreak (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

@ magic feeder:

Ja,du hast eigentlich recht!Aber sagen mir trotzdem bitte noch mal alle,die beim Aalfischen ihre Tauwürmer aufziehen an welchem Ende ich einstechen muss(ich hab bis jetzt immer einfach an irgendeinem Ende eingestochen),damit ich ein wenig vergleichen kann.

Nochmal:Ist es besser am dicken oder am dünnen Ende einzustechen?Wie macht ihr es?


----------



## flori66 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*



Schildifreak schrieb:


> Nochmal:Ist es besser am dicken oder am dünnen Ende einzustechen?Wie macht ihr es?




Sowohl als auch.
Jetzt zufrieden?


----------



## Krüger82 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Ich würde sagen das es egal ist!!Wenn der aal ihn will nimmt er ihn egal wie er aufgezogen ist!!


----------



## magic feeder (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

wenn der wurm mit der ködernadel aufgezogen wird kann er sich doch sowieso nicht mehr bewegen......von daher ist es wurscht....der aal ist aasfresser.....also sch.... auf die bewegung.....auch mit achtlos aufgefädelten wurmbündeln geht immer was auf aal...


----------



## Veit (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Wurm mit der Ködernadel aufziehen, so dass der Haken am dunklen Ende des Wurms austritt.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*



magic feeder schrieb:


> ..der aal ist aasfresser...


Da täuscht Du Dich aber ... der Aal frist kein Aas


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Ich nehme zu Aalangeln gar keine Würmer mehr, sondern nur kleine Köfis um 5 cm.
Damit spare ich mir die Schnürsenkel und die Weissfische..


----------



## Schildifreak (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

@ Veitas dunkle Ende ist das dünne an dem sich kein Ring befindet,oder?

Stecht ihr direkt am Ende des Wurms ein oder lasst ihr ein paar Zentimeter über stehen?

Wie siehts aus beim Forellenangeln.Ich stecke den Wurm dabei zwei bis drei mal auf den Haken und ein Ende lasse ich überstehen.Sollte es im diesen Fall das dunkle Ende sein das übersteht? Soll ich beide Enden herunterhängen lassen,d.h. soll ich den Wurm in der Mitte anködern?


----------



## Jens0883 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Zum Aalangeln dürfte ja nun bald auch alles gesagt sein.

Forelle: kurz hinter dem Kopf(also da, wo der Wurm hin rennt, wenn du ihn loslässt) und dann noch 2 x durchstechen. Das Ende baumelt runter.
Gruss Jens


----------



## Aalhunter83 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

*Hallo an alle Aalhunter hier!*
ich fische an einen Fliesgewässer das zwischen 20 und 60 cm tief ist( Wertach bei Kaufbeuren) falls die jemand kennt, ok mein Problem ist forellen und das nicht keine fängt man hier sogar nachts die sind so giereig die schlucken den Hacken bis zur schwanzspitze. aber mein problem ist ich will mich eigendlich auf aal spezialiesieren, die die wollen nicht so wie ich ich habe eure wurmtechniken alle ausprobiert das funzt alles net ausser ich stell mich nur dämlich an^^! ok entweder wipte meine rutenspitze minimal und zieht und auf eimal lässt er los, egal wann ich anhauekeiner dran!!! 2 Variante ruckartiger biss 1mal 2 mal 3 mal dann anhieb keiner dran bei 2 anhieb keiner dran usw. ich bin verzweifelt kann mir einer von euch helfen 
p.s. muss dazu sagen ich angle erst seit diesen jahr direkt auf aal
daher bin ich für jeden tipp sehr dankbar wie erkenn ich einen biss wann hau ich an ect..
vielen dank euch im vorraus
und petri heil


----------



## FrankL80 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

Tauwurm aufziehen ist immer gut.
benutze meistens Haken grösse 4-8.
kleine köfis gehen auch ganz gut.
nur bei DB würmern im ündel am haken


----------



## paumy (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

fädel den Wurm mit einer Ködernadel auf, vielleicht hast du so bessere chancen, oder du benutz einfach mal einen KöFi-Fetzen 

Grüße


----------



## Michaelswelt (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Würmer korrekt anködern und korrekter Anschlag beim Aalangeln?*

heir Leute, ich habe mal eine echt gute Seite gefunden wenn es um Fisch geht 

Hoffe man darf sowas hier reinstellen...

http://www.angeln-alex.de/
Klickt dann auf Köder und als nächstes auf Naturköder.... sind schöne Bilde3r abgebildet wegen den Würmern...Gruß Michael


----------

